# Average weight???



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok so far this site has been highly informative. I have already learned so much about this breed. Now I know alot of this depends on the bloodline is there at all and genetics. But what should i expect my pup to be at? Any estimate on what he should be at or what he will wiegh? right now he is 10 1/2 pounds and about to turn 9 weeks. Keep in mind his diet was not good before i got him. He has put on 3 pounds since i got him and his anckle growth plates have grown even larger. Vet said he is right where he should be. Im hoping he is. I dont really care because im not breeding. But common who dosnt like the eligent look... What should i know. Any one have charts or something to go off of? Ty
Ryan


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

edsel1134 said:


> Ok so far this site has been highly informative. I have already learned so much about this breed. Now I know alot of this depends on the bloodline is there at all and genetics. But what should i expect my pup to be at? Any estimate on what he should be at or what he will wiegh? right now he is 10 1/2 pounds and about to turn 9 weeks. Keep in mind his diet was not good before i got him. He has put on 3 pounds since i got him and his anckle growth plates have grown even larger. Vet said he is right where he should be. Im hoping he is. I dont really care because im not breeding. But common who dosnt like the eligent look... What should i know. Any one have charts or something to go off of? Ty
> Ryan


yes i did read the other info on the site. Just looking for tips.. he is on IAMs right now and i am open feeding mixing nutrical into the mix 3 times a day


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

edsel1134 said:


> Ok so far this site has been highly informative. I have already learned so much about this breed. Now I know alot of this depends on the bloodline is there at all and genetics. But what should i expect my pup to be at? Any estimate on what he should be at or what he will wiegh? right now he is 10 1/2 pounds and about to turn 9 weeks. Keep in mind his diet was not good before i got him. He has put on 3 pounds since i got him and his anckle growth plates have grown even larger. Vet said he is right where he should be. Im hoping he is. I dont really care because im not breeding. But common who dosnt like the eligent look... What should i know. Any one have charts or something to go off of? Ty
> Ryan


10 1/2 pounds is great for about 9 weeks. My little female weighed 9 pounds at that age. There is no weigh to estimate what he will weigh accurately-- if you know how big the parents are, he should weigh *about* what they weighed.

I'm assuming that by "common who dosnt like the eligent look", that you mean " Come on, who doesn't like the elegant look"-- but even then, I have no idea what is implied by that.

If he is growing, you shouldn't need to use Nutrical. Can you post a picture up of him? You can use photobucket or imgur to do that quickly and easily.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Iams isn't a good feed, if you're interested in giving your pup the best I would go with a grain free or even look into feeding raw.

There is no way to know at this point how much he will weigh when fully grown.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol. Your dog will be approximately 68 pounds..jk there's no way to know without parent info, check back at 4 months


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

No way to know for sure. You can guess using the dogs ancestry or current weight ( I will have to find the formula.) The optimal weight would be where the dog is healthiest. Some ppl like fatter dogs or leaner dogs. It's entirely up to you. Remember, genetics play a role in how much he should weigh ( naturally.) I would consider a different feed and save the nutrical for when he's sick or something. Besides, the money wasted on nutrical should equal a good feed.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ty for all the info.. What brand should I go with. I use retriever high protien on my adult dogs, no corn at all. I am only Doug the nutrical for the first2 weeks because of the shape he was in. And as for the typo, sorry I'm posting on my iPhone and it does what it wants. I will post another pic in a bit. Any advice is helpful!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I use blue buffalo wilderness, the grain free bb and its been great for
Me so far. And I am also on my phone do sorry for errors. Some people have found you double the weight at 3 months and thats the adult weight.


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah im donating the iams bag to humane society tomorrow while im out and getting BB or Simply Nourish..seems to have great reviews..the Kirkland is to hard to get the closts costco is 45 miles away lmfao
and here is a pic
most of u have seen pics already but for the one that asked


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't get rid of it just yet. You will havethe worse case of the squirts. 
Keep the food and mix in the other food. 3 day transition.... Old food/ new food : day one 75%/25%, 50/50, 25/75. On the fourth day, 100% new food. Some people like to do a 50/50 mix for a few days with canned pumpkin. That's up to you. This is something I've always used and have never had to add anything and the transition was smooth.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You may want to hold on to the Iams so you can transition gradually to the new feed with minimal digestive upset. 50/50 old food with new food for a week or so or until the old food is gone.

I feed my dogs Taste of the Wild: High Prairie and like the overall results.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> Don't get rid of it just yet. You will havethe worse case of the squirts.
> Keep the food and mix in the other food. 3 day transition.... Old food/ new food : day one 75%/25%, 50/50, 25/75. On the fourth day, 100% new food. Some people like to do a 50/50 mix for a few days with canned pumpkin. That's up to you. This is something I've always used and have never had to add anything and the transition was smooth.


Ha, beat me to it. I am slow from my phone =/


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

ames said:


> I use blue buffalo wilderness, the grain free bb and its been great for
> Me so far. And I am also on my phone do sorry for errors. Some people have found you double the weight at 3 months and thats the adult weight.


Correction, you double the weight at 4 months


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Adorable pup!


----------



## edsel1134 (Oct 25, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> Adorable pup!


Thanx.. He is a monster but I love him. Yeah I'll do that or the conned pumpkin!


----------

